# margins for excised lesion



## melado (Jul 13, 2007)

Could anyone direct me to a "credible" source for the guidelines regarding the excision, removal, shave, etc. of skin lesions -- specifically the need for any sort of minimal margin and the documentation thereof.

I contacted the AAD and received a reply that if it was not on their website then there was not one ----  I find that hard to believe.


----------



## ItsJustFaith (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you tried view the LCD's on CMS website?
You can view the guidelines per carrier.
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/search.asp?from2=search1.asp&


----------

